# Dracula movie set designs always inspire



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Every time I see the movie Dracula- the one with Frank Langella in the lead. I'm amazed at the set designs. Man, it's inspiring. If only!

*Simple but effective facade design*









*Now that's webs!*


















*Candle light dinner, to say the least!*









*Amazing detail*


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, pretty incredible imagery. I want to be invited to that Halloween party...If you've read the original book too, it's easy to see why it's a classic.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice looking sets! I've never seen that movie. I guess I need to.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Phenomenal set design there Do I _ever_ want a place like that...


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

If you have HBO-Go, it's playing currently. My favorite is Braham Stokers Dracula, which has great sets too. But this one is a great movie and the sets are amazing. It must have been wild acting in them.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

These sets are pretty fantastic! So inspiring!


----------



## werefox (Oct 17, 2008)

Wicked! I haven't seen that one in years. Totally did not remember the sets. Thanks for sharing.


----------

